# هل تعرف تكتب بالتشكيل على الكيبورد ؟؟؟؟؟؟



## Molka Molkan (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*تعلم كتابة الفتحه والكسرة والضمة و غيرها على الكيبورد 

Shift + E : الضمة 
Shift + X : السكون 
Shift + Q : الفتحة 
Shift + A : الكسرة 
ذ + Shift : الشدة 
Shift + Z : المدة 
Shift + W : تنوين فتح 
Shift + S : تنوين كسرة 
Shift + R : تنوين ضم 
Shift + T : لإ 
Shift + G : لأ 
Shift + Y : إ 
Shift + H : أ 
Shift + N : آ 
Shift + B : لآ 
Shift + V : { 

Shift + C : } 
Shift + F : ] 
Shift + D : [ 
Shift + J : تمديد الحرف 
Ctrl + C : نسخ 
Ctrl + X : قص 
Ctrl + V : لصق 
Ctrl + Z : تراجع 
Ctrl + A : تعليم الملف 
Shift + U : فاصلة معكوسة 
-------------------------------------------
تعلم كيفية التشكيل للكتابة عبر الكيبورد وبعض الاختصارات المفيدة 

Shift + E : الضمة 
Shift + X : السكون 
Shift + Q : الفتحة 
Shift + A : الكسرة 
ذ + Shift : الشدة 
Shift + Z : المدة 
Shift + W : تنوين فتح 
Shift + S : تنوين كسرة 
Shift + R : تنوين ضم 
Shift + T : لإ 
Shift + G : لأ 
Shift + Y : إ 
Shift + H : أ 
Shift + N : آ 
Shift + B : لآ 
Shift + V : { 
Shift + C : } 
Shift + F : ] 
Shift + D : [ 
Shift + J : المدة في الحرف 
Ctrl + C : نسخ 
Ctrl + X : قص 
Ctrl + V : لصق 
Ctrl + Z : تراجع 
Ctrl + A : تعليم الملف 
Shift + U : فاصلة معكوسة 
Ctrl + ESC : قائمة المهام 
Ctrl + Enter : ابتداء صفحة جديدة 
Ctrl + Shift : لغة عربية ( يمين ) 
Ctrl + Shift : لغة إنجليزية ( يسار ) 
Ctrl + 1 : مسافة مفردة 
Ctrl + 5 : مسافة سطر ونصف 
Ctrl + 2 : مسافة مزدوجة 
Ctrl + G : الانتقال إلى صفحة 
Ctrl + END : الانتقال إلى نهاية الملف 
Ctrl + F5 : تصغير نافذة الملف 
Ctrl + F6 : الانتقال من ملف لأخر 
Ctrl + F2 : معاينة الصفحة قبل الطباعة 
= + Ctrl : تكبير وتصغير درجة واحدة 
F4 : تكرار أخر عملية 
Alt + Enter : تكرار أخر عملية 
Ctrl + Y : تكرار أخر عملية 
Ctrl + F9 : فتح قوسين جاهزين 
Shift + F10 : تعداد نقطي ورقمي 
F12 : حفظ بأسم 
Shift + F12 : حفظ الملف 
Ctrl + Home : أول المستند 
Ctrl + End : أخر المستند 
Shift + F1 : معلومات عن نوع التنسيق 
Ctrl + U : سطر تحت النص 
Ctrl + F4 : خروج من الملف 
Ctrl + N : ملف جديد 
Ctrl + H : استبدال 
Ctrl + I : خط مائل 
Ctrl + K : تنسيق المستند 
Ctrl + P : طباعة 
Ctrl + O : فتح منطقة 
د + Ctrl : تكبير النص 
ج + Ctrl : تصغير النص 
Alt + S : قائمة تنسيق 
Alt + J : قائمة تعليمات 
[ + Alt : قائمة جدول 
] + Alt : قائمة أدوات 
Alt + U : قائمة عرض 
Alt + P : قائمة تحرير 
Alt + L : قائمة ملف 
“ + Alt : قائمة إطار 
Alt + Q : تعديل مسطرة 
Ctrl + E : توسيط النص 
Ctrl + F : بحث 
Ctrl + B : خط أسود 
Ctrl+Shift + P : حجم الخط 
Ctrl+Shift + S : نمط 
Ctrl + D : خط 
Ctrl+Shift + K : تحويل الحروف - Capital 
Shift + F3 : تحويل الحروف - Capital 
Ctrl+Shift + L : وضع نقطة عند بداية النص 
Ctrl+Alt + E : حواشي سفلية ترقيم روماني 
Ctrl+Alt + R : وضع علامة ® 
Ctrl+Alt + T : وضع علامة ™ 
Ctrl+Alt + C : وضع علامة © 
Ctrl+Alt + I : معاينة الصفحة قبل الطباعة 
Shift + F7 : قاموس المرادفات 
Ctrl+Alt + F1 : معلومات النظام 
Ctrl+Alt + F2 : فتح الدلائل 
Ctrl + J : تسوية النص من الجانبين 
Ctrl + L : بداية النص من الجانب الأيسر 
Ctrl + Q : بداية النص من الجانب الأيمن 
Ctrl + E : توسيط النص 
Ctrl + M : تغيير المقاس الأعلى للفقرة 
Shift + F5 : رجوع إلى الموضع الذي انتهيت منه عند إغلاق الملف 
= + Ctrl + Alt : تخصيص 
F3 : إدخال نص تلقائي 
F9 : تدقيق حقول 
F10 : تحريك إطار لفتح النوافذ 
F1 : تعليمات 
F5 : الانتقال إلى 
F7 : تدقيق إملائي 
F8 : تعليم منطقة 

ctrl+a 
يعمل هذا الامر بتحديد الكل للنص او الكائن 

ctrl+c 
يعمل هذا الامر بنسخ الذي تم تحديده 

ctrl+v يعمل هذا الامر بلصق المنسوخ 
ctrl+x يعمل هذا الامر بقص الذي تم تحديدة 

ctrl+z هذا الامر مهم جذا يمكنك التراجع عن اي امر عملته 
ctrl+p هذا الامر يعطي لبرنامج النتصفح او اي برنامج امر بالطباعة 
ctrl+o يمكنك فنح ملف من اي برنامج عن طريق هذا الامر 
ctrl+w يمكنك اغلاق اي نافذة مفتوحة 
ctrl+d امر يجعل برنامج التصفح يحفظ الصفحة المعروضة الي المفضلة 
ctrl+f يمكن لك بحث في البرنامج عن الكلمة 
ctrl+b يمكن لك ترتيب ملف المفضلة عن طريق هذا الامر 
ctrl+s حفظ العمل الذي قمت به 
ctrl+shift يجعل مؤشر الكتابة يذهب الى اليسار 
ctrl+shift يجعل المؤشريذهب الى اليمين 
alt+f4 أمر مفيد يقوم بإغلاق النوافذ 
alt+esc يمكنك التنقل من نافذة الى نافذة 
alt+tab امر مفيد جدا لك اذا كان هنالك نوافذ كثيرة مفتوح يمكنك اختيار النافذة المطلوبة 
alt+shift اليسار يحول الكتابة من العربي الى انجليزي 
alt+shift اليمين يحول الكتابة من انجليزي الى عربي 
f2 امر مفيد وسريع يمكنك من تغير اسم ملف محدد*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 ديسمبر 2009)

اسف مكرر يا مولكان

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=107503&highlight=Shift


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

جميل جدا
شكرا ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## toto_nono416 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

جميل جدا


----------



## odenback (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا كتيييييييييير على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## عادل نسيم (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*الي الأخ مولكا /*
*هدية عظيمة هاتنفعني كثير في كتاباتي ... كل سنة وأنت طيب*


----------



## solofanty (10 يناير 2010)

ميرسى ليك .. بجد موضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## christin (6 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا ​*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (6 فبراير 2010)

يارب سلام
معلومات كنت عايزها
شكرا كتير
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## Mason (17 فبراير 2010)

ميرسى كتيييييييييييير 
بجد افادنى ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## ناتو (18 فبراير 2010)

الف  شكر المعلومات  اتت  بالوقت المناسب الرب  يحفظك  امين.:crazy_pil:94:


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 فبراير 2010)

*مرسي خالص
موضوع نافع جدا 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Nemo (21 فبراير 2010)

ميرسى للتعب الموضوع هايل وانا كنت بدور فعلا على الرموز والتشكيل ميرسى كتير


----------



## elamer1000 (21 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يباركك حبيبى
شكراااااااااااااا
كتييرررررررررررر


----------

